# pink brute!!



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

well tore down my gf's brute and cleaned the plastics up going to drop them off tomorrow to get them painted pink i'll get some more pics up when its all done. it looks kinda weird seeing it on jacks with no body right now lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought I noticed two brutes in your avatar - the honda wasn't enough huh?


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, they always look funny with out the plastics. Be sure to post pics when you get the bodywork back on!! Are you doing with a really bright pink or a more subdued tone??


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i've never had a honda besides a 3 wheeler when i was a kid and i got 3 brutes sittin in my shed lol mine,gf's, and my buddys till he gets a place to store it i think she was talking about wantin somethin like a princess pink it bright but not neon lookin tires came in today so new pic up


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Very cool bro!! U said something about painting her bike when I was there getting the wheels. Keep us posted with some pics.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> i've never had a honda besides a 3 wheeler when i was a kid....


Sorry, I crossed up screen-names. 

Nice bikes though, for sure.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

jp no prob... well ran into a lil prob i talked to the guys today and they said they cant paint the plastics cuz they have a silcone base in them (i figured they could cuz most cars today are plastic but he said they are silcone free thats why) so all i can really do is wrap or hydrodip them and noone around here does that.. has anyone tried paintin before if so how well does it hold up cuz i might just do that anyways


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

heres a link to mine repainted and all is good ... took it out sunday and drove thru thick bush ..scratches on it , but they just wiped off with a rag ...gotta love clearcoat ... 

ya need plastic adhesion promoter 
and flex agent in the paint 

and clean very well ... 


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=15706


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

well i talked to a buddy of mine that paints on the side and he said that he can do it thats he's done a couple of atvs before so hopefully i can get over there thursday and drop the plastics off to him


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

well after talking to my buddy he's found a guy that does hydrographics in jax so were saving up to get that done over paint shes getting what they call muddy girl camo wrap done will keep posted when we get the money and get it done


----------

